# Moving to Manhattan - help



## burger (May 7, 2004)

I'll be moving to NY, most likely somewhere on the upper west side, in the next two weeks. I would like to bring my bike but I'm not sure of the riding/racing possibilities. I know you can ride in Central Park, my question is, are there a lot of cyclists that ride after 7PM during the week? What about riding on the weekend, what are the possibilities? Whats the racing scene like?


----------



## Lt. (Jun 2, 2005)

Welcome to NY! Not sure why you wouldn't bring your bike if you are moving.

As for Central Park, there are riders after 7PM (plus no vehicular traffic) but during the winter months, the activity is rather sedate. In nice weather, the cycling traffic picks-up but I'd avoid riding on the weekends if you are looking for a consistent faced-paced ride. There are joggers and roller-bladers as well a lot of casual walkers crossing at certain locations. 

My recommendation is to ride over the GWB (you'll be very close) and up 9W in NJ. For other routes, I'd check NYCC. 

As for racing... check out NYBR


----------



## jarheadnyc (Oct 16, 2002)

*NYC Cycling*

Many place's to ride check out www.nycc.org for club rides in and around NYC. For racing check out www.crca.net you'll find many different styles of riders throughout the city. Welcome to NYC.


----------



## RJHarary (Nov 8, 2007)

I ride 4 times a week in Central park if the thermometer is over 32. I rarely ride earlier than 7pm there are enough people in the park that you feel comfortable to ride but not enough to block the road up and mess up your ride. i actually prefer it to a summer ride in the park. 

RJ


----------



## dbackjac (Jan 10, 2007)

*Welcome to New Yawk !*

There are more rides in the Metropolitan area than you can shake a stick at ! Mountain & road.If your interested in the race scene then your probably not going to like the Park because of the overcrowding (my opinion ) although great for a casual ride with lots of girl watching.
Check out the Long Island scene( Massapequa Park Bike Club) George Hincappi's old haunt or the previous post's link.
Winters suck in NY unless your coming from the North Central States but then , no one really lives in those places anyway !
See ya out their !


----------



## P.D.E. (Oct 15, 2006)

It sounds like you're already going this way, but the upper west side is the preferred place to live for many cyclists. Most working people end up doing most of their mid-week rides in Central Park, and go across the GWB for longer weekend rides. The UWS is close to both. Going east-west across Manhattan can be a drag.


----------



## burger (May 7, 2004)

*ok I'm here*

Moved in today, I have a place on 93rd st between Columbus Ave and the Park. Hopefully I can get out a few times this week, time to start building some fitness again.


----------



## rideorglide (Dec 3, 2005)

dbackjac said:


> There are more rides in the Metropolitan area than you can shake a stick at ! Mountain & road.If your interested in the race scene then your probably not going to like the Park because of the overcrowding (my opinion ) although great for a casual ride with lots of girl watching.
> Check out the Long Island scene( Massapequa Park Bike Club) George Hincappi's old haunt or the previous post's link.
> Winters suck in NY unless your coming from the North Central States but then , no one really lives in those places anyway !
> See ya out their !


+1 on that.

We have plenty of riding in old Hincapie territory.

Wish I could say the same for the weather though ... winter: blech.


----------



## Gene Kahn (Jan 17, 2008)

New York Hard Core: Welcome, I could not imagine life ANYWHERE without my bike. I ride into NYC nearly ev day over the Manhattan Bridge, live in Bklyn. I find a mountain bike much better for nasty streets, disc brakes are my only equalizer with taxi cabs to stay alive. Cycle up the Hudson over the GWB all year round, get a METRO NORTH pass and head out to places like Oyster Bay or Glen Cove on the north shore of Long Is. Look into Transportation Alternatives and NY Bike for group events. Have fun, wear your
helmet ALWAYS. You can also take your bike on PATH to NJ on off hours.
Gene , Brooklyn NY


----------

